# Weber River Retriever Club HT open for entries!



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Dear Hunting Test Participant:

The WEBER RIVER RETRIEVER CLUB is pleased to invite you to our 7th Annual AKC Licensed Retriever Hunt Test in Corinne, Utah on May 21-22. Entries Close Thursday May 12th.

You need to enter your dog on http://www.entryexpress.net

We will be hosting TWO JUNIOR tests, TWO SENIOR tests, and ONE MASTER test this year at our May test (Double Junior, Double Senior, Single Master). There will be one Junior on Saturday and one on Sunday (same for Senior). You can sign up for and participate in both for a chance at two passes towards your junior or senior title. Master will begin Saturday morning as ususal.

If you are interested in helping at the test in any capacity from live gunners, to bird boys, to marshalls, etc... please let us know.

If you have any questions, please let us know! Hurry and get signed up!


----------

